# Long Bows



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Do any of you all shoot long bows? If so what did you do besides shoot a ton of arrows to get better at it. I just ordered my bow and can't wait to get it. If anyone is intrested to see what I got shoot me a PM and I will send you the link to what I ordered.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Asbell's Instinctive Shooting I will put you on the right track. He also has videos and some other books as well. Shooting tons of arrows is about right. Muscle memory and conditioning is all important in developing and maintaining traditional skills. If you truly get into it, it's gonna be a lifetime sport for you. If you become a successful longbow hunter, your skills will far surpass those of your fellow hunters. Now that's something to shoot for. This link will show you what books and videos are available from Asbell. Be the arrow. Burl
http://www.cabelas.com/products/Cpod0014761.jsp


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

I used to shoot a longbow, but now am shooting recurves. I loved shooting with a longbow, though I had a few problems with the last one. Don't think I'll get one of their bows again. :eyeroll: 
Practice really is the key, but don't be afraid to tweak your habits now and again. You may find soemthing that works better than what you have been doing. I've also found "Zen and the Art of Archery" to be a helpful book.

best of luck to ya'!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats on the long bow, I shoot a Great Plains Rio Bravo recurve, A good place for traditional archery equipment is three rivers archery. Have fun when it shows up :beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Click on my www thing at the bottom of this post that is the website I ordered my bow from what do you all thing. I got it in the osage orange wood. I cant wait to start shooting it. Compound is fun but not enought challange.


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm curious to hear what you think of it when you get it, and what the pricing was.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I have heard good things about Asbell's stuff too. I bought the video and I don't care for it. His methods are different than what is normal to me so I watched it once maybe twice and tried the ideas but just didn't do it for me. I have had it sitting on the shelf for a couple years collecting dust. I guess I would be willing to sell it if your interested.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

ndtracer I will take it off of your hands what do you want for it.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

troix here is the website http://www.woodybows.com/ I got it for 185. Custom made to what I wanted the only thing he talked me into was the wood I was going to go with hickory but he said the osaig orange was well worh the ten dollars more.. I should get the bow in about five weeks or so. I am not trying to sell anything for this guy however he did seem like a real straight shooter and I enjoyed talking to him over the phone. And I thought the price was right so I figured I would give it a shot.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

sota I sent a PM (I think may have sent a couple). Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

that's an excellent deal! keep us posted with how it performs.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

what exactly are the differences of longbow and recurve? also, what are the advantages and disadvantages of each bow? I wouldn't mind trying that sooner or later and maybe start out by shooting some does.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Shooter said:


> what exactly are the differences of longbow and recurve? also, what are the advantages and disadvantages of each bow? I wouldn't mind trying that sooner or later and maybe start out by shooting some does.


With a long bow, the string does not touch the limbs of the bow other than the tips, the string comes in contact with the limbs of the recurve for about 3-4 inches depending on the bow. I feel a recurve is easier to shoot, but I shoot a recurve so I might be a little biased.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

what could I expect to spend on a decent longbow or recurve?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

What I did was a search on ebay since people don't seem to have a clue on there and pay just about as much as getting the item from a store that is how I check to see what the prices are. Go to cabelas.com they have longbows and recurves on there site. Or do a google search. I got mine for 185. But I know they can go for a heck of a lot more then that.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

once you get good with it you'll never miss your first shot again sotaman... I shot long bow for years, thats what I started out with.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

What you can expect to spend on a bow just depends on what you are looking for. Becarefull on buying used stick bows, the limbs of the bows can tend to twist if not stored right. Price can range from used bows under a hundred dollars and new ones up to $900.00+


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Only a couple of more weeks now boys can't wait


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

make sure to post pictures when you get it.

BTW did you get the video yet?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I got to go to texas for the week so He might have it done by then man I can't wait to start shooting


----------

